# Anyone regret FWD vs AWD?



## Vroomdoom (Sep 30, 2019)

I got the 2019 black and its sick, but its not AWD. I live in NC, in the middle, so its not snow and crap all the time or anything. I just kinda wish i had got the AWD, although there were no more of the one i got. I am sure i did the right thing but still.. always what if.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I would totally be sad if I got a fwd... But I wouldn't do that on an SUV...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

Same.

I would only buy an SUV in AWD.

Thanks


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

What is the real point of awd if you dont have to drive trough blizzards? And most likely you are not planning on off roading on a tiguan... so?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> What is the real point of awd if you dont have to drive trough blizzards? And most likely you are not planning on off roading on a tiguan... so?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Who says? I've taken my Tig though several mountain passes over pack snow, driven on miles of beach, and taken it on miles and miles of gravel logging trails... That said, even in dry weather you still have better traction.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Regret not getting 4 motion? Nope. Not at all. It's one less major thing to break. I've been driving 40+ years without it and never had a need for it and I lived in the snow belt for 20 of those years. In a desert now. Rain? Snow? What's that?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Diego012 said:


> Regret not getting 4 motion? Nope. Not at all. It's one less major thing to break. I've been driving 40+ years without it and never had a need for it and I lived in the snow belt for 20 of those years. In a desert now. Rain? Snow? What's that?


I agree almost exactly. I could quote your message and my only edits would be the numbers. Change 40+ to 50+ and change the 20 to 50 also (with 3 years of that in New England) and it's my story. I have no need for AWD in the desert and there is no way I am going off-road in a vehicle with a plastic oil pan and no skid plate.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

If snow is the issue, then tires are your biggest gain, not FWD vs AWD.

That said, I'm in Canada, and have benefited from AWD with good winter tires. Nothing beats that combo.


----------



## Vroomdoom (Sep 30, 2019)

*this*

Ok thanks this reinforces my decision. Thanks


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

EVANGELIONHD said:


> What is the real point of awd if you dont have to drive trough blizzards? And most likely you are not planning on off roading on a tiguan... so?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Remember its a FWD until the front wheels spin then the AWD Locks up.
So if your driving in snow / sand / rock roads going to the lake house or even super fast turns you will be safe with the AWD.

Athlon


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Athlon64BIT said:


> Remember its a FWD until the front wheels spin then the AWD Locks up.
> So if your driving in snow / sand / rock roads going to the lake house or even super fast turns you will be safe with the AWD.
> 
> Athlon


All of this stopped being true since ESP

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

phlegm said:


> If snow is the issue, then tires are your biggest gain, not FWD vs AWD.


Very true. In my experience (and I used to drive for a living), in the snow the only thing that AWD really gives you is a false sense of security. Yeah, you might be able to get going, but AWD does absolutely nothing for control (steering or braking). In my FWD car, I have passed hundreds of AWD vehicles that were sideways in the median or off in a ditch. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Just be happy you can leave all our AWD Tigs in the dust as the FWD is significantly faster.


----------



## shinerb (Apr 3, 2012)

Was forced to get the AWD since I didn't want a 3rd row. Rains a lot where I live so it won't hurt but the car likely won't get to be tested in the snow.


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

I live in Central California so FWD works out for my wife.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

Agree with the others that its one less thing to maintain/potentially break. I also appreciate the fuel economy boost with AWD also. Zero regrets with our FWD purchase!

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## vr62xtreme (Dec 27, 2001)

I got it for the 4Motion badge.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vr62xtreme said:


> I got it for the 4Motion badge.


You could buy the badge on AliBaba and save some money.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I am glad I have the 4 motion in mine.

I got to compare a loaner atlas fwd with my wife's 4 motion atlas.

Bottom line is the mileage difference is negligible. The handling was the huge eye opener. The fwd felt all over the place, and the traction control was on a lot longer. It simply didnt feel as safe.

My tiguan rline 4motion corners on rails, rain or shine. The 4 motion is not like Subaru awd. It really does enhance handling as well as traction.


----------



## vr62xtreme (Dec 27, 2001)

JSWTDI09 said:


> You could buy the badge on AliBaba and save some money.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Yes, but then I would a poser. :facepalm:


----------



## garymathe (Jul 15, 2019)

I feel I'm qualified to comment on this since I've covered all scenarios. I've driven AWD cars (B5 and B7 A4, 4motion CC) with all-season tires, a MK5 GTI with all-seasons, a quattro TTS with winters, and now a MK4 GTI with snow tires. Tires are the most important. Period. I proved it this morning in several inches of Denver snow when my MK4 GTI with Michelin x-ice-xi3 tires put all AWD SUVs to shame leaving red lights, cornering, and braking. In fact, I leave my 2016 A3 quattro at home when it snows because I'd rather risk my 16 year old beater getting hit by clueless drivers. That being said, of course AWD with snow tires is the best. When I had snow tires on my TTS, I had to go to completely unplowed areas to even have a chance of breaking it loose. As for driving in the dry, AWD does help with sporty driving, especially if you have a lot of torque, as most of you probably do. I have almost 350ft/lb on my Audi, and that Haldex really helps if I occasionally smash the gas, and also when taking corners fast. It feels like the car is on rails.


----------



## garymathe (Jul 15, 2019)

I forgot to add that my AWD cars with all-seasons also did great in the snow, so for most people that's a good way to go if they don't want to switch tires twice a year. One thing I wouldn't recommend is FWD without snow tires, unless you live in the sunbelt. Sure you can get by in the city, but having to drive really slow and watch the ESP struggle is no fun.


----------



## Tooleman694 (Oct 19, 2019)

For us AWD and or 4X4 is a hard requirement. Here in Seattle there are a lot of mountain passes around us and when its snowing they want chains on your car if its FWD. That is extremely annoying.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Tooleman694 said:


> For us AWD and or 4X4 is a hard requirement. Here in Seattle there are a lot of mountain passes around us and when its snowing they want chains on your car if its FWD. That is extremely annoying.


Similar story here in CO. If you have FWD without snow tires, it's a roughly $200 fine if you are caught on mountain passes, slowing traffic flow. AWD without snow tires= no fine
Obviously, the best traction for mountain driving is to have both AWD and snow tires. Many choices for good all-season tires without needing dedicated snows. It's just a higher risk when going up into the mtns.


----------

